# Keeps Hose From Kinking



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

If you have a cheeepie pump sprayer as I do and the hose tends to kink, usually near the tank connection, a section of plastic tubing will most likely prevent that kink. Zip tied when new before a kink ever occurs is preferred. With special consideration, zip ties can be tightened beyond what the hands can usually do.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Or cut a hook off one end of one of these, slip it over the hose, 
hook it at the top with a wire / zip tie. etc.

http://www.amazon.com/Upper-Bounce-Trampoline-Heavy-Duty-Galvanized/dp/B00A1C0LOC


Will prevent any kinks too.


ED


----------

